# Does anyone have Jack Frost Sugar Blueberry Muffin Recipe



## CMDMOM (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have the recipe for struesel topped buttermilk blueberry muffins that used to be on the box of Jack Frost Sugar. I lost mine, and my family hasn't liked the recipes I've tried as much.
Thanks


----------

